# Repticon Baton Rouge August 11th & 12th



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

(Saturday & Sunday)
2012 Show Dates
August 11-12

Lamar Dixon Exposition Center 
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

Visit Us on the Web!Facebook | Twitter | Website​
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted North over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo North of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just South of Baton Rouge and one hour North of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge featured an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and another even busier show in March of 2011, the show did spectacular business in July of the same year, and continued to grow in 2012!. Get ready for great things in 2012	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues with Repticon Baton Rouge! New! Repticon Baton Rouge is now a Venomous Included show! If you are either a vendor or customer interested in venomous animals at this newest hot Repticon show, please review the following State and Repticon venomous policies at the link here!

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 online/$15 at door, Children - $5.00​


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone around going to this one?


----------

